# Turn on AMC



## Brill (Apr 27, 2014)

I watched two episodes and think it's pretty good. While it's not like the Borne movies, the case handling seems to embolden the idea that it really is the second oldest profession.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culper_Ring


----------



## AWP (Apr 27, 2014)

I've tried watching all 3 episodes so far (2 plus about half of the 3rd) and don't like it. The characters are boring. Great premise, horrrible execution.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Apr 27, 2014)

"Washington's Spies" is a pretty good book that goes well with the AMC series.


----------



## Brill (May 22, 2014)

ShadowSpear said:


> "Washington's Spies" is a pretty good book that goes well with the AMC series.



Came home from work and the wife had a copy waiting for me!

"Intelligence the life of every thing in war." - Gen Nathan Greene, 1777


----------

